# planting grass seed??



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

has anyone done this before??i stopped by the store and came across some grass seed..im wondering if it'll be a good carpet plant..and if it'll grow on gravel...??


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

regular plants (that is not growing in the water) may die if they get to much water but i dont really know, if you wanna find out just try it and post here again with the result


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Not aquatic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Regular grass seed will not work in a home aquarium. Go to a lfs and look at their plant supply


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lol grass is for lawns.

are you looking for a plant thats full aquatic or marginal or what

you can use bamboo, pond plants etc


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

just thought if it works and wont die it might be a good carpet plant..


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

there is aquatic moss


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

try tiger grass if u want something like lawn grass


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

a friend tried but with No luck so


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if some one could get it to work that would be crazy but it would drain out the water all the time.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

The closest thing to grass you can get in your tank is blyxa or dwarf sag or dwarf hair grass. Actual grass seed will not grow, it will most likely become water logged and never sprout, or just start to grow fungus underwater. Not to mention, it usually floats for a while first and will most likely clog the hell out of filters.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Does the OP even still post on this fourm? this threads almost 2 years old.


----------

